# Basement renovation



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I think my kids have a pot light in their car, but not sure how they installed it. Perhaps you might try the Electrical Forum.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I would think on a larger car, van or truck, it could fit just behind the glove compartment and show a very nice glow on the passenger's foot. I really never thought of this idea for a car before.


----------

